# Tin Foil Window Covers



## Polly (Nov 7, 2008)

Hia

It's me
I have put this in motorhome problems    but it may not be classed as a problem to all you clever clogs out there just a problem to me.

Question 

You know those tin foil covers you put on the outside of your windows 

Well what do they do?
What are the advantages?
What's the difference of the ones some people have on the inside?
AND last question
Where do you buy them and ROUGHLY about what price could I be expecting to pay

Oh another question 

Does it matter about the make / style of motorhome
mines this one








Another Question
How much space do they take up are they easy to put away and store?
THanks


----------



## lenny (Nov 7, 2008)

Hiya,Polly, The screens are mainly for windscreen insulation and privacy, Ive not used the exterior but I do know you can get a little condensation on the front windows with the interior type.
Have a look at this link

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/insulation_int_ext.htm

BTW Nice shot of your van wots with the old pink bucket


----------



## lenny (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Polly, its me again,Interior screens are better for wilding cos in the event of any trouble outside the van you can make a quick getaway without having to leave the van to remove the screens


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 7, 2008)

Also, If it rains and you have then to deal with wet soggy screen things the following day


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 8, 2008)

There are also those "concertina" type foldy ones. I know that they are very expensive and I've always wondered if they were any better, or worse, than the other offerings?


----------



## Telstar (Nov 8, 2008)

*silver screens*

Polly

I have both, however interior ones doen't give full privacy, but I assume your van has curtains anyway.

Exterior screens are superior in keeping the screen insulated and stop significantly more condensation.

You can also get them in gold....

Mine fold down and leave a silver mesh (slightly more cost - but you only buy them once) which allows me to see out and not allow others to see in.  BUT make sure you close it as night otherwise everyone on the site will see you in your birthday suit when you get ready for bed at night and you have the lights on inside!

The exterior ones can also be used on the inside of your van if you wish.

As for getting wet, in all honesty by the time you get up to move off site, they have usually dryed off from the morning dew.  If they are still wet or it is raining, a quick fold/roll and then throw it in the bathroom/shower.  Job done.

ps Fiamma used to do a white version for the exterior which wasn't bad, but not as insulating.  Very good however for leaving in place as ***** says when at home/in storage, it keeps out prying eyes and the sun (stops bleaching)

Jon


----------



## cipro (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been told the interier type with the suckers on can leave marks
and will wiping at some stage.

I only have curtains seem to work ok


----------



## lenny (Nov 8, 2008)

***** said:


> I must admit, that if and when I use them that I wipe off the sucker marks as some low life might see the marks and think that they are a sat nav and just give them a reason to break in



Must admit I was thinking the same thing myself, also my side window suckers seem to be a bit worn and sometimes detach from the glass so I have to wind the window down a little and nip the fabric into the closed window


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 9, 2008)

***** said:


> To be quite honest, the suckers on my internal screens have always been dropping off even when they were new
> Maybe *if I had purchased the more expensive brand name such as Silver Screens then they may have had better quality suckers*



*my bold*
no


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 11, 2008)

***** said:


> I feel much happier now knowing that mine are as good



I did have the name of the supplier at one stage (can't find it at present - old age, senile decay yadda yadda) and they did seem  to supply everyone.


----------

